# hobbytalk ruined????



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

it seems to me as though lately there have been less and less in the way of deals here on HT, also it seems that more and more items for sale here are being posted for less time and being moved to ebay. i for one would like to see the ebay auction listing on the forums removed. with people using ebay there will no deals to be had here because what is the point of visiting ht if you will just end up having to go to ebay anyway? IMHO the site was much better before the ebay aution section was here and i think it should be stopped, the auction people are setting up there auctions and using ht to direct more traffic to there ebay auctions which is not right IMHO. i also think that the auction link posting is hurting HT because it appears there are less and less items being posted for sale and or trade here.


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Lord, I cant disagree more I have put things on Hobbytalk for a 1/3 of the price and they rott away. It has nothing at all to do with hobbytalk its either to good to be true and sold immediately or it sits and gets lost . I think the econnomy has killed alot of dough from buyers in general


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

It sounds like his version of a good deal is an item that starts out at a good price and doesn't sell. In desperation the seller lowers the price several times to a give away price. Than it becomes a good deal. Not my idea of a good deal.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...Some of the best deals I've made have been here. Most of the time I feel the people here are trustworthy and also racers, where if you buy on Ebay you sometimes have to deal with people who claim not to know what condition something is in..

Also, when I DO buy on Ebay, I only buy something if it's "Buy It Now" I HATE Auctions when I am looking for something....to just have somebody bid up the item 5 seconds before the close and out bid you buy a buck.

I use HT and RCTech most. RCTech the items get LOST really fast, and some times the people there are RUDE, but it has a LOT of viewership.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

again the question remains does anyone think that ebay is ruining teh forums? i mean when guging prices it is alway "see what it is selling for on ebay", also more and more people on HT seem to be posting their items on ebay after a couple of weeks or so on teh boards. i have had posted stuff on here (i.e. my nitro mini colt) which i am unsure what to ask for it and when someone tells me to "see what they are selling for on ebay" it is disappointing, the ofna mini is more rare than the hpi minis and i have yet in over 2 years seen ANY hpi or ofna mini on ebay (showing rarity) yet they seem to think they will pick it up for nothing. i mean it appears that everyone is using ebay to price their items, and end up selling their items there anyway, is this teh end of HT and other forums and teh friendships made on them? it seems to me that people want basically NIB items for basically free. yet try to sell an item like this on a forum and you get stuff like i can get it cheaper off of ebay, or if anyone pays you more that XXXXX they are crazy. is this what we have to look forward to?


----------



## oval81 (Oct 25, 2007)

hobby talk is not ruined.its the people who put there stuff on here .and also put it on ebay.this sight is for the true racer .who knows sometimes the car is not,perfect .but at least on ht i can get an answer to a question


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Hobbytalk rules..........


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

I personally love HT. I am on here almost dayly. I have made some really good friends from deals I have made on here. I Very rarely ever buy anything R/C off eBay. I dont always trust people on eBay. But, for the most part, I do on here, well mostly anyway. I have, as most have, had a "bad deal" or gotten what someone says is in "like new" condition. Just to get it and find out that the person that sold it to you doesnt have a clue what a New item is, lol. I do disagree with the statement its Ruined. Because most of us would rather deal with someone that races and deals with R/C stuff regularly. I would always rather deal with someone that knows what I am talking about or can give me an idea of how something works, or "tricks of the trade" so to speak. I like most have listed something just to give it away, because noone wanted it at that moment in time. Hey, it happens, but as far as the "deals" I have had, just look at my trader rating. Nuff-said. So, deal on Hobby Talkers, heres to you ! ! ! !
Kevin


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ive been here for ages. ive traded and sold and bought so much here. it's not ruined really... just slow. like anything... this hobby has its ups and downs....

when you sell.. have patience... and price reasonably. sometimes you have to take a slight loss... but know that if your equipment is good, it'll go to a good home and the next person can enjoy your equipment and our hobby.

sometimes things dont move... sometimes they fly. its all a matter of timing too.

school just started for most.. people are paying off holiday debt.. people are going to the snowbirds.. etc. just watch i bet there'll be a surge of stuff next month.

so... be patient.. be calm.. and you'll sell just fine.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i know things get slow on any forum but i was just curious as to whether or not ebay is ruining forums. most forums i got to ebay is mentioned right and left, IMHO we should keep ebay out of forums because IMHO it hurts the forums. i use forums to sell to others interested in the same things as i am whereas ebay is those just buying and selling for a profit. i do not mind taking a loss if i know the person buying is involved in the hobby. another problem i see on the forums is people lowballing one another (with quotes like i can get it cheaper on ebay, or if anyone gives you more than XXXX they are crazy)i have spoke with 3 people in teh past couple of days who stated tehy are getting out of the hobby because of comments made and the impact ebay is having on the hobby. i have lost 2 of 3 local hobbyshops because of ebay and the one i have left only does car items on special order. he told me that most people are buying off of ebay. i was just curious as to everyones opinion on if ebay is ruining ht and other forums or if it is just for some reason slower than normal. i do not recall things ever being this slow at this time of year in all my years on ht (joined when ht was on about.com). i mean if you think ebay is not hurting ht then why is there more people posting their items on ebay and putting teh links here on ht?


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

I have bought, sold, and swapped on HT. I have never been burned (unlike ebay). I have just one complaint---anytime I have tried to sell on HT I have received more responses than I could handle! Maybe I need to raise my asking prices. 
also----I do not see a problem with posting ebay links here. Though this is a great cyber community, ebay is a cyber metropolis! You are exposing your item to MANY more buyers. (and also many more crooks!) I, for one, appreciate the heads up. If I know an experienced racer is the seller I can bid with confidence.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

im glad that ebay is in a seperate forum.. if it was combined in the sell forum.. then i think it would ruin it... but being that its in its own area.. i think its ok.

why are they posting on ebay? no patience..... they want money now. little do they know it sometimes costs more to sell.


----------



## Swampy (Feb 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, This world is all about money anymore.....


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

wow, what are you guys calling good deals, do you expect some one to pay you to take some thing because it has acouple runs on it?i post things here and leave them for a week with a reasonable asking price.Usually 50% the cost of new as long as its in good running and cosmetic condition.I ALWAYS give you fellow racers first shot at all my personall stuff before it goes up for sale in my e-bay store. and I NEVER link threads here to an e-bay sale.Even when it goes to e-bay it is almost always sold with buy it now with the best offer option, because like SW TOUR, I to HATE auctions because I race, so when I need something, I NEED it. i dont try and sell my store stock on here, only my personall stuff. Good example is the robitronics scalpel I recently listed here for sale all ready to go inc. batteries, just add radio.was asking 200.00 OBO for it.There was over 400 into it just in november so it had been raced 8 or 9 days. I left it here for over a week, I got 1 offer. ' I'll give you 50.00 for it' For 50.00 I would sell you the quantum micro comp 2 in it that cost 90 new!! So it went to e-bay.I got a 150.00 offer the first day it was listed.Thats why people move their stuff to e-bay. I have seen others do the same.Give people here an honest shot at a decent deal and if no-one makes areasonable offer, post it some where where you can get what it's worth out of it.The only thing I have sold here is a novak 13.5 that had 1 day of racing on it that cost me 75.00 and I had to practically give that away to sell it here for 60.00. Just because I cant use something any more does not make it's value go down, I just cant use it any more and someone out there can, so if you guys dont want it at a reasonable price, there are people on e-bay that will buy it, and pay more to cover the listing fees, so why let it sit here and get some chump offers on it from someone trying to buy it to make money like r/c salvage. you guys know he has an e-bay store and makes a but ton off you guys that list your stuff here and drop the price after a couple days, right? He does the same thing on r/c tech. Theres a couple guys on here that just buy things continuously and I will guarantee you if you look on e-bay you will see your stuff that you sold to a 'fellow racer' for a good deal.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i know of a person who sells this stuff that he buys "lots" yes. but you know what, at least it out of my hands. why hold on to something that is collecting dust. i'll sell it at a "reasonable" price. if that other person parts it out and has the time to list things individually on ebay.. then go for it. more power to him/her.

i think in the end.... we're all adults (i hope) and we'll just keep doing what we do. everyone has their own style and opinion. everyone also has their own "worth" for what their equipment is worth as well... so to each his own.

is ebay ruin-ing hobbytalk? nah.. its just another venue for someone to sell their stuff.

ive sold on ebay... is it worth it? depends on the situation.

regarding your quantum esc... people ahve sold me locally their quantum 2 esc's for 50$ at the track. that is the low price for that esc. sure. 90 new... but with brushless and lipo coming out... expect a drop. 50~70 is the range for the q2's. if someone offered you 150 on ebay for it.. more power... i just feel bad they didnt do their research more on pricing...oh well... just my two cents.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

mits the thing i see is that you state the quantum esc is worth 50.00, ok fine if that is the case why do ht members make comments on these like i will give you 20.00 shipped, and if anyone gives you more than 30.00 shipped they are crazy. i see a hudy setup system for 250.00, i had a hudy ultimate setup system listed a while back (one in the aluminum case and had been used once) and i had it posted for over a month at 250.00 shipped and all i got was "i will give you 100.00 shipped for it", or "if anyone gives you more than 100.00 they are crazy". i finally removed it from the forums and was going to keep it, however i went to the r/c swap meet at mikes hobbyshop in october 07 and sold it for my asking price of 250.00. same thing happened to my fantom dyno and laptop, no one on line wanted to pay my asking price at teh swap meet it sold and sold quickly at my asking price. i am not going to basically give away my gear for nothing. in the case of my reflex 12 i want 150.00 for it and no one is interested in buying it just making smart A$$ comment like if anyone gives you more than 50.00 they are crazy, i think they want something with a dynamic strut front end because they could not figure out how to properly set up the trinity front end, pewrsonally i like the trinity front end because once you figure it out it is 100% easier to set up and i do not have change any front end parts for setup whereas teh dynamic stru front end requires parts changes. i see to many people on HT wanting something for nothing and my advice to these people is do not bother shopping here, just use ebay since they seem to be so proud of stating they can get stuff cheaper there anyway.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

simply put.

the ones that offer low-balls are either kids, or just "special" or just doesnt know. i ignore those PM's. do you know how many "ill give you 20$ for it including shipping" i got for some items? usually the new "breed". 

most of us seasoned buyer/sellers know the value of items.. and take into account shipping prices.

i say... if you dont like my offering price... and your counter-offer is not "reasonable", just move on. 

"nothing to see here... keep on moving".

so.. does it ruin hobbytalk? no.

(admin.. move this out of the f/s forums into the general discussion forums if you get a chance)


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with a lot of you guys that it's insulting when some jerk gives you a lowball offer, but like has been said above - just ignore them. I have had great luck and struck up some good dialogues buying and selling in HT. Many times the prospective buyer does appreciate what you have and will show it in his feedback. Everybody gains in the long run when the free market prevails.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Not sure how to word this but I will try and do it nicely 
For those of you that think ebay is ruining Hobby talk are just here to buy and sell 
HobbyTalk has a vast amount of info on all types of hobbies and not just RC
Hobbytalk is a great place to coem and hang out and met new online friends I would love to take a trip one month (it would take that long) to stop and met the freinds I have made here They are all around this great country and a few in other countries 

Remember Hobbytalk is not a place to just sell stuff If it was it would be called Hobby sell boards and if that is all your here for you are surely miising out on the best part of this great site Hank goes though a lot to make this site look and run the way it does He has agreat group of Mods on there certain sections and a really great guy that tries to help with overseeing the entire site so everybody plays nice (HMM who is this awesome guy) 

This thread also reminds me of someone who posted before wanting to know how to do a custom avatar and was told he had to be a HT supporter and said that it was uncalled for that the site owner would ask for money for added stuff to make a profit. 
That person just signed up and doesn't reliaze what a great place this is 
I hope everybody does reliaze what a great palce Hank has here and what we all try to make it and keep it 

Off my soap box
and BTW Ebay has no shot and even coming clsoe to ruining the true nature of Hobbytalk


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

right on man!!


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

bump up


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i have bought 80% of my stuff off hobbytalk and save hundreds of dollars. the good deals are still out there you just have to be quick on picking them up! a good deal goes fast!


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

ive found tons of great deals on here. But I also have gotten the same issues of ultra low balls and then people getting mad when you turn them down. Another issue that has bothered me for awhile is , when somones not interested in an offer they just dont respond. They could atleast have the common courtasy to say "hey man im not interested"


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

From reading the comments the vast majority don't feel that eBay is ruining HT. eBay is a fact of life, we have to deal with it. To ignore it would be a disservice to our members.

Secondly, we have an agreement with eBay that if someone clicks the eBay link and then buys that item, I get a small cut of the eBay fee. I created the eBay forum just for this reason.

Let me add that I now have some chassis scales for sale. I have them here on HT and on eBay. As a seller I can't ignore eBay for creating sales. But you would notice that my HT price is lower then the eBay price.... the eBayer is paying extra because of the eBays fees.

Everyone knows our policy on price bashing. I can't do anything about it via email or PMs but can if it is posted.

If anyone ever sees an eBay link outside of the eBay forums or any price bashing, use the report bad post button (upper right side of that post - exclimation point) and the poster will get a 3 day ban.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think I hear a fat lady singing! LOL!

It's good to know the eBay forum is benefitting you Hank. That makes me feel a little better about using it. Previously I rarely used it.

Thank you.


----------



## SacramentoJoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Ebay can be a great place, but it has a few "lowballers" that are trying to make a profit by reselling merchandise. If someone needs the item and knows a good deal, then they will make a decent offer. Supply and Demand.

I found (and registered on) this site for the great advice and support. That is why I join most forums. I sure hope that doesn't get ruined.

I will have to start looking at the swap and sales, too.

Joe


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

To me, HobbyTalk is a great source of information sharing FIRST! I only wish I could help as much as I've been helped. I try.

Then comes the swap part of the site.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

excellent SCOTT. trully put the way it is for most of us.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

hobbytalk is a GREAT place to find out info about your local track / chat with other racers, its FAR from ruined.....

you have to take into consideration that there is no KBB for used rc cars, fair price is whatever the deal is done at ,


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

im a big ebayer myself, feedback is over 4000. but as far as stuff that you find here, i dont really get any of it on ebay.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I get a lot of stuff off of Ebay as well RC Hobby talk. The deal is always Buyer Beware!
From the feed back for sellers and buyers on this site, it looks as if there are a few here that do not play fair at all either. The Bay is no better. The keys is to know what you want and what the new cost is and how much you are willing to spend.

Ruined? Not a chance! To many hobbiest involved here, Ebay is a for profit business.
No comparision.

You all keep up the good work.


----------

